# My wife is making me ask this...



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

Our Vizsla has been through every toy we have given him. Every tennis ball he rips through the fuzz and then tears apart the remaining ball. Every rope toy has been shredded. Each softball he has found has been obliterated. All the chew toys we have given him has been quickly made into scrap pieces. He has plenty of bones to chew on but they aren't allowed in the house. 

He knows the difference between his toys and other items in the house. But my wife is constantly worried that he is going to swallow something and have a blockage. We clean up and watch any time he has a chew toy to make sure he doesn't have anything to swallow. He plays with a Kong quite often and that has worked well. Does anyone have any recommendations for toys that are indestructible and dog safe?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

toymanator said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for toys that are indestructible and dog safe?


Nope...my Drahthaar has proven that there isn't such thing made. Good luck.

We have some of the BIG kongs, which we let them chew on (with treat inside) while somewhat supervised....but we don't leave them unattended with chew toys. I've been there ......done that....with $$$$$ spent on dog surgeries due to swallowing stuff they shouldn't. Best option...get them out and exercise them as much as time allows.

...tired dog...good dog!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Every spring I buy an elk shed antler (6 point bull) from a buddy of mine who shed hunts. I cut the antler up into three or four large pieces and throw them in the back yard and one shed will usually last my pointers an entire year. I also give them any sheds I find while hunting (unless it's big and brown). Some folks have had issues with their dogs breaking their teeth but I have been doing this for over 4 years and have had no issues. My dogs teeth are clean, the antlers last a long time, and it gives them something to chew on. I think they would be clean house chew toys as well with no debris that comes off. When they get small enough the dog could swallow them I throw them away.

Sheds come in three sales categories: Brown, hard white, and chalk. I don't buy the brown ones as they cost too much (like $15/pound or more). The "hard white" class are actually mostly brown and have no cracks at all and I don't buy those either because of price. I buy the "chalk" ones which I would describe as hard white but have small hair line cracks in them. The actual "chalk" like antler that have baked in the sun for years have no value to shed guys and would not work for a dog because they fall apart too easy. So buy the chalk class type antler and you can generally get a 6 point bull shed for around $20. Find them on ksl or even here on this forum. Cut it up with a saw and you have enough chew toys for a year.


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

+1 on the elk antler. Thats what we use for both of our dogs and they last a loooooong time! We have a chocolate lab/gsp mix and a texas heeler so those antlers see a ton of abuse! 2 of my brothers also have Vizslas and they do the same. Shed hunt the spring time and cut them into 6 or 8 inch pieces. We split the bases and do a light sanding to all the edges so the dogs dont cut up their mouths. Also let them bring the antler inside. Antlers dont seem to get all gooey like rawhide or chews. Also, gdog is right: tired dog is a good dog!


Who are we kidding, he just wants the bird!!


----------



## Mtnsurf (Aug 30, 2012)

Get the black Kong toys, black is the heavy duty rubber. My 18 month lab has one that he has worked on a ton and its held up...


----------



## Mtnsurf (Aug 30, 2012)

there is another good brand called nylabone or something like that, we have a really big plastic chew toy that has survived him as well...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My Chessie has destroyed every variety of Kong toys in a matter of seconds. The black ones last a minute or so. The only thing I have found that lasts are lacrosse balls. They are cheap if you live near a school where they like to practice.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke is spot on...my daughter plays lacrosse and the dogs constantly have a lax ball in their mouth. They've yet been able to put a dent in one.....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always been a fan of the antler as a chew toy. I like using good smaller brown sheds as the bone is firmer and lasts a long time.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

Elk Antler is a good idea, our dog has access to many bones he has picked up on our hikes in the back country. My wife won't let them in the house though. I am sure she would be fine with an antler. 

Another thing we have done is a the local soup market we purchase "Soup Bones" from the meat counter. They have some set out for a couple bucks, or we have occasionally asked for a femur bone from one of the butchers. They can cut it in half or give it whole. The one my dog is currently working on is 18-20" long and still has the knuckles on both ends. It cost us all of $7, but again it's not let in the house. 

I am always surprised, the chew toys at the store last all of 30 seconds and we have to constantly check them because of all the plastic parts. (squeekers) I don't know why they think it's ok for a dog to have a chew toy with those pieces in it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wait until that dog trained to chew antlers gets a hold of your prized deer or elk mount.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mtnsurf said:


> there is another good brand called nylabone or something like that, we have a really big plastic chew toy that has survived him as well...


I used to buy these for my dog. But they are expensive and don't last very long. Because they are flavored, I think it encouraged my dog to chew on it until it was all gone.

Although it kept my dog from chewing on other things, I think it wasn't the most practical solution for my situation.

Kongs are pretty good if you make a puree of dog food, peanut butter, and water and freeze it. It kept my dog busy for a couple hours until she got all the goodies out.

The best thing I ever did for my dog was to buy another dog. They are best buds and the chewing / damage are almost non-existent now. Not sure if your position allows for another dog, but we got a little lap dog for my wife and it has been great to see how much happier my dog is during the day.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Being a shed head, my dogs have always had sheds to chew on. My wife likes to give them kongs full of peanut butter.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Try a 2 foot long piece of steel pipe!;-)


----------

